# Mak vs Memphis



## SweatyButcher (Oct 2, 2018)

I know this has been brought up a time or two but I know Mak has updated a few things lately. 

I only smoke 4-6 times a year, but I grill probably once a week (chicken, burgers, steak).  I love the flavor smokers give meat even when they grill, so that's why I lean towards pellets as opposed to a lesser expensive gas grill. That being said, I know Maks have their "Flamezone" which intrigues me a little; if I'm in the mood for a little char or bold grill marks I have that option. 

Now the Memphis seems more like a grill and less like a smoker, imo.  Temps get higher, maybe retain heat better? Both Mak 2 star and Memphis Advantage are $2700.  Through forums seems like most tend to lean towards Mak, but if I'm grilling 95% of the time perhaps the Memphis has the advantage? (see what I did there).  Coming from a Green Mountain which has been meh-okay, computer problem 2 years into it, and now an igniter issue (4 years into it).  Unreliable temps (computer says 375, thermopro says 340). Looking to upgrade to something that will last and have better consistency. 


Thanks!


----------



## bregent (Oct 2, 2018)

Both great grills. Memphis is all stainless, Mak has some powder coat parts.  I've got a Memphis Elite and if I were buying again I might opt for the Advantage. I like the front load hopper which doubles as a shelf. The Mak has the warming area and flash fire. As far as I know, Memphis still uses a hotrod, but mine's 5 years old and still going strong. The Elite does run up to 700F, but I never go that high anymore. Both will do a great job grilling - Mak has the Flamezone and Memphis has the open flame insert. I think the Memphis is every bit a smoker as the Mak.  The Pelletfan forum has many folks with Mak's and Memphis so you may want to check around there too.


----------



## SweatyButcher (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks Bregent,

Appreciate your input especially coming from someone that owns a Memphis.  You have some good points. Flash fire does is appealing in the sense that it's supposed to last quite a bit longer than the hotrods.  Glad to hear yours is still going strong after 5 years -- how often do you use your Elite?


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 4, 2018)

I have quite a few toys for smoking and grilling but if I had to pick one of them to occasionally smoke in and frequently grill in hands down it would be my kamado! Its my go to for grilling every time. I do have a small Traeger, a gas grill (unlit in 2 years now) and a couple smoker options but for grilling its the bomb.


----------



## bregent (Oct 5, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> I have quite a few toys for smoking and grilling but if I had to pick one of them to occasionally smoke in and frequently grill in hands down it would be my kamado! Its my go to for grilling every time. I do have a small Traeger, a gas grill (unlit in 2 years now) and a couple smoker options but for grilling its the bomb.



Not as much as I used to, probably only 1-2 times a week. I still love it, but I have lots of other cooking toys I also use.


----------



## SweatyButcher (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks gentlemen - I have looked at the Kamado before.  Looks pretty cool and price is right but don't love the lack of temp control.  I need a set it and forget it, punch the temp in and not worry about too hot not hot enough.

Still leaning towards Memphis at this point... maybe a PG500.


----------

